# Lord Oaksey has died



## Daffodil (5 September 2012)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=206593

Such a loss to racing and racing welfare.  The Noble Lord will be much missed.

One of the highlights of recent years was Carruthers winning the Hennessy.
How I cheered the horse on that day!


----------



## Freddie19 (5 September 2012)

Daffodil said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=206593

Such a loss to racing and racing welfare.  The Noble Lord will be much missed.

One of the highlights of recent years was Carruthers winning the Hennessy.
How I cheered the horse on that day!
		
Click to expand...

agree with all of above, such a gentleman, in every context of the word.  Many commiserations to all his family.


----------



## Maesfen (5 September 2012)

Very sad, he was a lovely man.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 September 2012)

RIP the Noble Lord Oaksey. So glad he lived to see Carruthers win and also to see Oaksey House open. Truly a long life, well lived. He will be very much missed.


----------



## Goya (5 September 2012)

So sad to hear this news. I used to love reading his racing reviews in H&H when he wrote under the pen name of Audax.
H&H---Please print some of his work in memory.
Such a lovely man and as someone said a true gentleman


----------



## Suelin (5 September 2012)

God bless Lord Oaksey, a true gentleman in every sense and so very knowledgeable.  RIP Sir.  He will be very sadly missed.


----------



## merrymeasure (5 September 2012)

Very sad news. A true gentleman, and through the IJF did so much for racing. I too, used to love reading his reviews as Audax in the H and H every week. He'll be sorely missed. Such a lovely man. Rest In Peace Noble Lord


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 September 2012)

Yes I bought some IJF Christmas Cards off him of few years ago, he was at Ayr Racecourse on a rather wet and miserable day, a real gentleman, I have his book, "Mince Pie for Starters", he certainly lived life to the full.


----------



## millhouse (5 September 2012)

So very very sad.  I will never forget his great affection for Arkle.  Rest in peace Sir.  God bless.


----------



## Orangehorse (5 September 2012)

It was terrific that Carruthers won last year, just a shame that Lord Oaksey wasn't well enough to be at the races.

I too used to enjoy the Audax reports  - and his time on the TV and riding of course.  The end of an era.  

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Mithras (5 September 2012)

Wonderful man and gentleman, and what a full life he led, and led very well.  RIP, Lord Oaksey.


----------



## Baggybreeches (8 September 2012)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...al/1109311/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

This is quite possibly one of the best pieces of writing I have ever seen.
A true gentleman will be sadly missed by very many people. Goodnight and God Bless Sir.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2012)

Baggybreeches said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...al/1109311/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

....... Goodnight and God Bless Sir.
		
Click to expand...

As you say,  a beautifully written piece.  Whilst it's understandable that we should regret the passing of a trig of a man,  we must also carry his memory,  with joy.

As everyone else,  "May you rest in peace Sir".

a.


----------



## chrissie1 (10 September 2012)

Blimey that had me in tears.  He will be much missed, they don't make them like that any more.

Alastair Down has such a way with words, I always look forward to his pieces at Cheltenham, so well observed.

RIP Noble Lord, and if that name was bestowed on him the oaf that is McCririck then that's about the only worthwhile contribution to racing that he has made.

Quite the polar opposite of Oaksey.


----------



## fburton (10 September 2012)

Baggybreeches said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...al/1109311/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Click to expand...

What a great piece. I'm struggling to hold back tears. Although I don't watch racing avidly like I used to, I have fond memories of Lord Oaksey's regular appearances on Channel 4 Racing back in the 80s - he was invariably interesting, cheerful and 100% dedicated. RIP, Sir.


----------



## Mike007 (12 September 2012)

Should I feel sad, for a life well lived , and lived to the full. Should I feel sad for a man so well respected and deserving of such respect . I shall miss him but I shall not be sad.


----------



## claracanter (17 September 2012)

A true racing great. His voice just conjures up a crisp wintry afternoon of jumping. So brilliant he was able to enjoy Carruthers doing so well. Will be much missed.


----------



## 1stclassalan (20 September 2012)

Yes, sad but a good life I think, a bit of a release in the end. Met him and all the gang from "The Morning Line" when I had a day with them at Sandown Park ( yes, hello mum - I'm on telly!) 

I have a wonderful book on the Grand National that has a photo of the then Hon. John Lawrence jumping Carrickbeg, on which he gained third place that year - lovely chap he was, autographed it for me :- "the biggest sadness of life is that we outlive so many good dogs and horses."


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 September 2012)

1stclassalan said:



			Yes, sad but a good life I think, a bit of a release in the end. Met him and all the gang from "The Morning Line" when I had a day with them at Sandown Park ( yes, hello mum - I'm on telly!) 

I have a wonderful book on the Grand National that has a photo of the then Hon. John Lawrence jumping Carrickbeg, on which he gained third place that year - lovely chap he was, autographed it for me :- "the biggest sadness of life is that we outlive so many good dogs and horses."
		
Click to expand...

That is just beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------

